# Can someone tell me where the oil pressure sender/ sensor wire on the oil pump housing is?



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Just put the engine from my brothers 4000Q into my syncro and I am missing the harness (1 wire) from the body to the oil pressure sender/ sensor thing on the oil pump housing right at the front of the engine. I was also curious whether or not the Quantum even used that particular sensor or if it solely relied on the two on the drivers side bottom area of the block. Any help would be greatly appreciated ... maybe even the color of the wire or the style connector it uses ... anything!

-Yes I searched
-I don't own a bentley manual, never needed one for these 4000q/syncros until now!


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I dont believe there is a sensor on the oil pump housing, just the two on the drivers side of the block.. they are both single wire spade connectors


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

jlw said:


> I dont believe there is a sensor on the oil pump housing, just the two on the drivers side of the block.. they are both single wire spade connectors


I guess they are different than the 4000's after all. I have the two on the side of the block connected and no buzzer so it looks like I'm good to go. Thanks for the input!


----------

